# Suche WLAN Karte für PC



## Phili_E (16. Januar 2013)

*Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine gute WLAN Karte für meine PC. Die Karte sollte 300 Mbit/s können.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Kauftip für mich.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


LG Phili_E


----------



## dmxforever (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Besorg dir lieber einen WLAN-USB-Stick inklusive Verlängerungskabel um unter € 10,-

Bei einer eingebauten Karte hast du das Problem, dass du sie nicht sonderlich viel bewegen kannst um das beste Signal zu erhalten.


----------



## Phili_E (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Ich bevorzuge dennoch eine Karte. Außerdem bin ich flexibel wo ich meinen PC hinstelle, da ich gerade am Umzug bin und ich reichlich Platz in meinem Arbeitszimmer habe


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Hoi.
Also ich war auch gerade auf der Suche und mir wurde gestern in einem anderen Thread diese Karte empfehlen.
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0019EMF2M/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Br, Major


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern diese hier gekauft

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel(R)/Centrino(R)_Wireless-N_6205/1034326/?


wird wohl die tage kommen, kann dir ja berichten ob sie zum zocken geeignet ist


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Hey,
ich würde zu einer dieser beiden Karten greifen : TP-Link TL-WN851ND oder TP-Link TL-WN951N.
Letztere Karte ist etwas besser als die WN851ND, da sie durch die 3 Antennen einen besseren Empfang hat.
http://geizhals.de/334831


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Is echt nicht einfach. Hab heut selber ein bißchen gegoogled und selbst für Karten mit 3 Antennen gibt es genug Reviews von Usern die behaupten sie hätten quasi fast gar keinen Empfang damit. Da muss man wohl auch Glück haben und die Karte muss einen mögen


----------



## Phili_E (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Habe mir jetzt mal diese hier http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN8...MF2M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358498438&sr=8-1 bestellt. Mal sehen, ob die was taugt.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Januar 2013)

kann die wlankarte die ich oben verlinkt habe nur empfehlen! router liegt 1 stockwerk weiter unten und ich habe top empfang und einen besseren ping als mit dlan.

gruß


----------



## Phili_E (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

DSL über die Steckdose kann man bei mir vergessen. Der, der  hier die Leitungen verlegt hat gehört erschossen


----------



## lipt00n (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

Ich muss nur eine Wand überbrücken und hab mir die günstigste Karte reingeschraubt die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gefunden habe. Ist ne Asus PCE-N10 (die kann aber nur 150Mbit) und der Empfang ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich denke man muss selbst entscheiden wie viel Entfernung/bauliche Handicaps man umgehen muss und danach sein Produkt auswählen. Eine größere Karte wäre für meinen Zwecke beispielsweise absolut oversized.


----------



## Phili_E (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche WLAN Karte für PC*

So, Karte kam und wurde sofort eingebaut. Super Empfang! Router steht 3 Räume weiter und im Speedtest lade ich mit fast voller Geschwindigkeit runter. Für 13 € eine Top-Karte!


----------

